# It's lonely here in the doghouse!



## jhm47

This morning, I received a shipment of semen that I had sold to a couple of ranchers about 40-50 miles west of here.  Since I also have another 600 units coming next Monday, I needed to deliver the semen I got this AM to these guys so I could make room for Monday's shipment.  I now have 4 liquid N tanks charged, and all are nearly full, waiting for the summer breeding rush.

Anyway, I was about 35 miles from home, and my dear wife called.  She said that a crabby neighbor had called and said that our cows were in their field.  Now, I was only about 5 miles from one of the ranchers place, so I told wife to please go over and see what was going on.  She also called my 93 year old dad.  They went over, and crabby neighbor was chasing the cows all over, and they crossed the road and headed away from the pasture.  Wife chased them for 2 miles on foot through several ponds and some of the rougher swampy land before she got them back into the pasture.  I guess she lost her shoes several times, and wound up carrying them.  She must have stepped on some thistles too, because now she's soaking her feet.  

I called wife on cell phone to see how things were going, and she was not very friendly.  Got home around 9 PM, and she wouldn't even make supper for me.  Mumbled something about being tired. 

When I asked her what she planned to make for supper, she got real cross with me.  What did I do wrong anyway?  Women!

Wish I knew how to fry eggs, I'd make an egg sandwich.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Unless you left knowing that the cows were out, you did nothing wrong. It was the cows. 

You really should learn to fix some simple meals.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Darn cows. They can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## chook pen jen

Did you really ask what was for supper


----------



## laughingllama75

How was the couch last night?


----------



## Thewife

You would not be in the dog house here!
I would not do that to my dogs!  

Any woman that will run all over the country side to bring home the cows, deserves to have dinner cooked for her!


----------



## wynedot55

cows will get out when your busy an cant really check them.hope you didnt get cold in the dog house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> You would not be in the dog house here!
> I would not do that to my dogs!
> 
> Any woman that will run all over the country side to bring home the cows, deserves to have dinner cooked for her!


Would you please tell DH that?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be in the dog house here!
> I would not do that to my dogs!
> 
> Any woman that will run all over the country side to bring home the cows, deserves to have dinner cooked for her!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell DH that?
Click to expand...

Kitty, I think you, jhm47's wife and I, need to ge together for some girl talk! 

Last night, my sweet Hubby served me a nice dinner of buffalo steaks! Cooked the way I like it, cut up the way I like it, with mixed mayo and horseradish the way I like it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be in the dog house here!
> I would not do that to my dogs!
> 
> Any woman that will run all over the country side to bring home the cows, deserves to have dinner cooked for her!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell DH that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitty, I think you, jhm47's wife and I, need to ge together for some girl talk!
> 
> Last night, my sweet Hubby served me a nice dinner of buffalo steaks! Cooked the way I like it, cut up the way I like it, with mixed mayo and horseradish the way I like it!
Click to expand...

I thought they were frozen.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I agree with thewife!

I DO suggest you learn how to fry eggs.  Here's how I do them.

Find something to fry the egg in.  This could be a frying pan, a stewing pot, a hubcap, or a random piece of metal lying around the barn.

Find an egg.  These are either in the refrigerator, or, if you have your own hens, they can be laid anywhere.  Favorite places of hens to lay eggs:  In your favorite straw hat, under your car, in your car, on your car and in freshly laundered clothes.

Check to see that there are no relatives nearby to criticize your actions.

Heat up pan.  If you have a stove, this is a bonus.  Another way to heat up the pan is to fill it with rubbing alcohol and light it on fire.  Get creative.  Play with fire.  Mwahaha...

Grease the pan.  Olive, Canola and motor oil work well for this.

Crack egg into pan.  If you have trouble cracking eggs, place the unbroken egg directly in the pan and it it with a mallet.  Note:  Do not use a rubber mallet.

Wait while egg fries.  You could scramble it, or do over-easy or something else .  Scrambled is easiest for a beginner, because it requires little skill.  Make sure your egg doesn't overcook.  If it's turned black and started charring, or if your pan has melted, it's probably done.

Serve with a garnish.

Try to enjoy.

(For those of you who are mentally challenged, this was for HUMOROUS PURPOSES ONLY)


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell DH that?
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, I think you, jhm47's wife and I, need to ge together for some girl talk!
> 
> Last night, my sweet Hubby served me a nice dinner of buffalo steaks! Cooked the way I like it, cut up the way I like it, with mixed mayo and horseradish the way I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they were frozen.
Click to expand...

They were semi thawed by the time he got home, so being the nice man he is, he cooked them up!


----------



## laughingllama75

GrassFarmerGalloway 

YOU CRACK ME UP!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway
> 
> YOU CRACK ME UP!!!!!


----------



## jhm47

Well, I'm back in the house.  Last night around 5:30, it was 90 degrees outside, and this morning the thermometer showed 37 degrees outside when I woke up in my chair.  The wind was blowing around 35-40 mph, light drizzle and sleet occasionally, it was darn cold outside, especially since I left my jacket in the house.  Fed the cows, and came back home.  It was far chillier in the house than it was outside (if you know what I mean).  

I finally went to the cafe and had some breakfast, and have been outside working in the shop ever since.  Did go and get a sandwich at noon.  Visited with some friends about the weather, and told them about the cows getting out and my wife blaming me.

Told my newly married friend about my predicament, and he confided in me that he really never understood the true meaning of happiness till he got married.  Of course, then it was too late!  lol

I wonder if the wife would go clean out the camper so I could get a good night's sleep out there.  I'd need sheets on the bed and stuff, and I don't know where she keeps them.    I just don't dare to go ask her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the wife would go clean out the camper so I could get a good night's sleep out there.  I'd need sheets on the bed and stuff, and I don't know where she keeps them.    I just don't dare to go ask her.


You maybe pushing it there! 

We had a neighbor call early one morning to tell us they had our heifers. DH hadn't fed them the night before and they went looking. He dropped me off on his way to work so I could bring them home-3/4 mile through the deep snow-30 some heifers. Luckily the neighbor and her 15 year old grandson helped me. He was in the dog house for that one.

I did have one time where I turned away help to get the cows back in. The cows had gotten out across the road into our hay field. They had just got out and settled over there when the breeder, milk truck, and neighbor all came. They all offered help and I refused--they thought I was crazy. I knew trying to drive them at that point was useless. I gave them 20-30 minutes to eat and then they were happy and went back easily with no help.


----------



## Thewife

You mean you didn't tell the wife to go fix the fence so they don't get again?


----------



## jhm47

The cows were out in a cornfield.  We use electric fence to keep them in there, and remove it in the spring when the field gets dry enough to plant.  A deer had evidently hit the fence and stretched the wire enough so that the cows could just walk over it.  Wife and Dad stretched up the wire, and it was as good as new, so there was very little fix to it.  

The problem was that the cows (which are normally very tame) went running and playing, and found some green grass.  Then, they didn't want to go back to dry old cornstalks, so they didn't want to go in again.  

Many of you are wives---just how long would you be mad if it were you?  I suggested that we go out to eat at a local steakhouse, but she just gave me "the look".  I think she wants to go, but not with me.


----------



## laughingllama75

I don't know. I would have caved by now. Any offer to go out to eat, especially steak.......I can pretty much forgive anything. LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I think she is going a bit overboard, personally. It's not like you did anything to make them get out or left knowing they were out. Cattle get out on occassion, it's not your fault they waited until you were 40-50 miles from home. 

They probably would have gone in better if they could have eaten their fill first but, seem as how it was the neighbor's field and they weren't happy with them there that wasn't an option.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Hey, it didn't sound like you were doing anything wrong.  I wouldn't take it personally, it sounds like redirected aggression.  Who wouldn't be a bit tipsy after chasing cows across town?  I've done it, and it always make you want to yell at someone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What are you still doing online? Take her out for pete's sake!

Tell her even I'm talking to DH after the fisaco with his buddies bull/steer!


----------



## Imissmygirls

I think it was the request for supper that did it.  Forget taking her out, try making her some good food.  And don't tell me you can't cook. No man as old as you hasn't learned how to fix SOMETHING! 
Then follow with a foot rub.Could be those thistles are still hurting!

{and why do I get the feeling that he's putting us on? jhm is generally a pretty sensitive fellow.}


----------



## jhm47

Not putting you on.  Made her some chili.  She threw it up.  NOT kidding at all about this.  I think there's something else wrong.  Flu maybe???  Could the onset of the flu have caused her to be unusually sensitive?  She is definitely NOT like this usually.  Also, it was 90 degrees when she was chasing the cows, and there was a weather front coming in.  It actually dropped 35-40 degrees in less than an hour.  Maybe that has something to do with this.  Sleeting and raining out now.

Another bad thing is that we are both on call for our local ambulance tonight, tomorrow and tomorrow night.  Hope it's a quiet night at least.  Thankfully, we run two EMT's and a driver, so if we get a bad one, we'll have a driver who can help.  Our drivers are excellent.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> I think it was the request for supper that did it.  Forget taking her out, try making her some good food.  And don't tell me you can't cook. No man as old as you hasn't learned how to fix SOMETHING!
> Then follow with a foot rub.Could be those thistles are still hurting!
> 
> {and why do I get the feeling that he's putting us on? jhm is generally a pretty sensitive fellow.}


HA! I have a neighbor who until his wife ended up bedridden could only boil water, fix toast (in a toaster), and fix a pizza. I would get calls wanting to know when pre-cooked brats were done. Or how to tell if soup was warmed through.... I'm not kidding.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Not putting you on.  Made her some chili.  She threw it up.  NOT kidding at all about this.  I think there's something else wrong.  Flu maybe???  Could the onset of the flu have caused her to be unusually sensitive?  She is definitely NOT like this usually.  Also, it was 90 degrees when she was chasing the cows, and there was a weather front coming in.  It actually dropped 35-40 degrees in less than an hour.  Maybe that has something to do with this.  Sleeting and raining out now.
> 
> Another bad thing is that we are both on call for our local ambulance tonight, tomorrow and tomorrow night.  Hope it's a quiet night at least.  Thankfully, we run two EMT's and a driver, so if we get a bad one, we'll have a driver who can help.  Our drivers are excellent.


Yikes.  I hope she feels better!

At least that's an explanation.


----------



## wynedot55

hey now some guys really cant cook.i know my dad couldnt cook.all he could fix is scrambled eggs.an i know i cant cook.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hey now some guys really cant cook.i know my dad couldnt cook.all he could fix is scrambled eggs.an i know i cant cook.


But you could learn. Just like my neighbor. His wife passed away a few years ago and by the time she did he could cook without the questions. When she was there she gave him directions from the hospital bed she was in. When she was in the hospital on one of her many stays, my SIL (which is his DIL) and I got phone calls.


----------



## Imissmygirls

That's it... she is ill.  I don't even want to be around myself when I am feeling ill, let alone have anyone be near or ask me anything!  Just give me a hole to crawl into until I am well again.

My father's tried and true meal for cooking: peanut butter on graham crackers with chocolate milk. talk about comfort food!  I love it!  Cooking doesn't mean using the stove.  IMHO, any food a woman doesn't have to cook is a good food!  This also includes cookies and ice cream, banana splits, and canned soup.

I am indeed fortunate that my other half is a wonderful cook and doesn't think twice about doing it. Plus  he isn't fussy about what he eats and neither am I.    <G> took me 45 years to find a good man and I plan on keeping him just the way he is!


----------



## MReit

oh mymymy...just go drink a beer JHM. Really, it will make you feel better and have one for me too! I'd say the woman is over-reacting and really being sick isn't an excuse to be so rotten to you. If you own cows then you must be always ready to chase cows and not get mad cause then it makes everything worse. Sides, bitch'n never got the cows in any quicker! It's comments like these that can get me in trouble..lol


----------



## jhm47

Beer??? I had to quit drinking when I got married.  My wife has a bad drinking problem.  Seems that she gets real mean when I drink.

Seriously, things are mostly back to normal around here, thank God!  Daughter and granddaughter were here today, and we had a good time playing with little 9 month old Grace.  She's just on the verge of walking, and she has such a sunny friendly personality!

Tomorrow night or early Tuesday AM, our son and his family will be coming to spend a few days.  They just had a new baby boy 3 weeks ago, and I've not seen him yet.  We rarely see them, since they are living 10 hours away in Iowa City.  He's doing a pediatrics residency there, and they make the lives and schedules of residents pretty nasty.  A federal law was passed that limits them to no more than 30 hours on a shift, and no more than 80 hours a week.  I think that's terrible.  If I'm sick or injured, I'd want someone who is well rested and in a good mood to take care of me.


----------



## Imissmygirls

There is nothing that will cure a grandma of whatever ails her quicker than holding a brand new grandbaby!! ( Speaking from experience)
Hope both of you enjoy the visiting 

I am going to save MReit's comments for when she is really feeling sick and miserable and has to chase cows all over the neighborhood.
SHe can be quite difficult to live with under those conditions


----------



## wynedot55

yall will have fun seeing that new gandbaby.


----------



## MReit

haha, that's why I've spent the last month putting up a fence that will burn their hair off 


			
				Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> There is nothing that will cure a grandma of whatever ails her quicker than holding a brand new grandbaby!! ( Speaking from experience)
> Hope both of you enjoy the visiting
> 
> I am going to save MReit's comments for when she is really feeling sick and miserable and has to chase cows all over the neighborhood.
> SHe can be quite difficult to live with under those conditions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

MReit said:
			
		

> haha, that's why I've spent the last month putting up a fence that will burn their hair off
> 
> 
> 
> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing that will cure a grandma of whatever ails her quicker than holding a brand new grandbaby!! ( Speaking from experience)
> Hope both of you enjoy the visiting
> 
> I am going to save MReit's comments for when she is really feeling sick and miserable and has to chase cows all over the neighborhood.
> SHe can be quite difficult to live with under those conditions
Click to expand...

And the deer will catch it and short it out. Or one will be immune to it. We have one of those too but..... every once-in-a-while.


----------



## wynedot55

ive been hitt by hotwires thatll knock you on your can.grabbed hotwires that would shoot sparks out your elbows.


----------



## Thewife

We've banned hot wires on this place!
There always seems to be the 1 animal that takes it out, then the rest spread the wire from one end of the farm to the other!
I still come across odd ball pieces of it, in places it should not be!


----------



## wynedot55

i hate hotwires.need to build some new fences.but will wait an see if we can cut a deal with the pipeline to build 3 pastures.an get them to doze off a fenceline.


----------



## laughingllama75

Ok, not to sound dumb, but what are you guys calling a hotwire? Here in the east coast, we call a hot wire a single strand of electric around the the top of other permanent fencing. it is just plain old electric. We need the kind that will shoot sparks out your...... elbows. LOL. what are you guys using for chargers?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I call a hot wire, an electric fence. Some of ours are single strands around the pasture and some are double strands around the pasture. They are what keep the cattle in the pasture and are often the only fence for our pastures.

As for which ones we're using I would have to go out and write them down. There's three different ones out there.


----------



## wynedot55

to get 1 that will kick you it needs tobe an electric fence charger.some fence chargers are battery operated.an some fence chargers are solor with battery backups.ive been round hotwires for 38yrs.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I call a hot wire, an electric fence. Some of ours are single strands around the pasture and some are double strands around the pasture. They are what keep the cattle in the pasture and are often the only fence for our pastures.
> 
> As for which ones we're using I would have to go out and write them down. There's three different ones out there.


I call a hotwire what you do to a tractor when it breaks down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call a hot wire, an electric fence. Some of ours are single strands around the pasture and some are double strands around the pasture. They are what keep the cattle in the pasture and are often the only fence for our pastures.
> 
> As for which ones we're using I would have to go out and write them down. There's three different ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I call a hotwire what you do to a tractor when it breaks down.
Click to expand...

Hotwiring, won't work if the tractor is broke down. It replaces the ignition and key.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call a hot wire, an electric fence. Some of ours are single strands around the pasture and some are double strands around the pasture. They are what keep the cattle in the pasture and are often the only fence for our pastures.
> 
> As for which ones we're using I would have to go out and write them down. There's three different ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I call a hotwire what you do to a tractor when it breaks down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hotwiring, won't work if the tractor is broke down. It replaces the ignition and key.
Click to expand...

Er, yeah, that's what I meant!  *sheepish*


----------

